#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Vocoders,mobile and wireless communication,free ebook download

## jitendra.jaiswal

A part of speech coding system which analyzes the voice signal at the transmitter is known as Vocoders. By using those parameters the transmit parameters are analysis and then synthesizeMuch more complex than waveform coders and achieve very high economy in transmission rate.But they are less robust, and their performance tend to be talker dependent.





  Similar Threads: Types of Vocoders,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Scattering,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Performance of SS7,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download

----------

